# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Greqi, kapen 5 shqiptarë, të bandës së grabitësve me kallash

## HELEN OF TROY

ATHINE- Shkatërrohet në Greqi një organizatë kriminale që akuzohet për vepra të rënda penale, si grabitje nën kërcënimin e armëve, akte dhune, madje edhe për abuzim seksual me viktimat. Policia greke arrestoi 6 persona, nga të cilët 5 shtetas shqiptarë dhe një 16 vjeçare greke nga Athina, të cilët ishin bërë tmerri i banorëve të zonës së Atikës (Glifada, Heliopolis, Alimos Agiropuli Koropi, Paleo Faliro).

Të arrestuarit janë:
Shqiptarët Alexandër Dhimitër Pepa lindur në 1990, Ermir Bilbil Meta lindur në vitin 1991, Ervis Bilbil Meta lindur në vitin 1996, Enea Anton Pano lindur në vitin 1987, Sokrat Jorgji Meniko lindur në vitin 1989. Në kërkim janë edhe 2 persona të tjerë.

Ky grup, kishte kryer 45 grabitje me armë në banesa të ndryshme, (të dokumentuara deri tani) kryesisht në orët e para të mëngjesit duke marrë me vete sasi të hollash, sende me vlerë, telefona, pajisje elektronike madje edhe automjete. Policia thotë se numërohen 14 automjete që ata i kanë marrë e i kanë përdorur për ikjen e tyre.

Në një dyqan bizhuterish në Heliopolis kanë grabitur bizhuteri me vlerë 80.000 €.
Gjatë kontrollit në banesat e të arrestuarve janë gjetur 3 armë tip kallashnikov, karrikatorë me fishekë, plumba, predha, një pistoletë, 3 nga makinat e vjedhura, celësa makinash, sasi të vogla marihuane, shkopinj gome, thika, telefona celularë etj.

Policia thotë se ekzistojnë raste, kur grabitësit në fjalë, pasi kanë grabitur kanë abuzuar seksualisht me femrat që gjendeshin në shtëpi.
Policia po punon për dokumentimin e plotë të veprës penale të grupit dhe për kapjen e 2 anëtarëve të tjerë të bandës dhe ka shpërndarë në media fotot e të arrestuarve për të ndihmuar në hetimin dhe identifikimin e viktimave të tjera.
(s.g/BalkanWeb) Lidhje te tjera FOTO: Greqi, ja shqiptarët e bandës së grabitësve me kallashnikov
Lajme shqiperia FOTOT NEWS IT
[ATTACH][ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## tutankamon

gjynaf i shkreti e paskan rraf..pp po cne??

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Tutankamon le te benin cte donin po jo te sillenj ashtu ne nje femer para syve te femijes kjo kalon kafsherine
Pershtypje me ben edhe mua qe e nxoren me njolla zakonisht nga koka e poshte i bejne daulle

----------


## tutankamon

no coment !!

me vjen keq por ja qe shqiperia ka edhe nga keto lloj soje..

DURIM !!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nuk eshte ndjenje  keqardhje ajo qe ndjej eshte dicka me shume per keto nenat e tyre qe i sjellin ne bote edhe nuk mbajne pergjegjisi per femijet e tyre.

----------


## maratonomak

> Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 149369
> 
> Aleksander Pepa,Ermir Meta,Ervis Meta  eshte afersish 15 vjec     ,Enea Pano,Sokrat Meniko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mjer ne per zambaket qe na fusin cdo dite e me poshte ne dhe le qe vodhen por edhe para femijes te nje nene i ben ate qe nuk behet 
> PTU RACE E QELBUR


race e qelbur , allvanos , race jevgjish , peco di merda skipetari kleftis      .

me terhoqi mbi te gjitha fjala (RACE )qe ke perdorur .


cdo race qe une me mire do e them popull , ka nga te tille mbeturinash te perjashtuar nga shoqeria , 

kemi greke italiane serbe e te tjere keqberes akoma shume me te ndyre dhe keqdashes .

nese themi qe shqiptaret jane race e qelbur per shkak te 5  krimineleve te tille , atere keshtu mund te themi edhe per greket se jane race e qelbur , pasi une mund te te tregoj me shume se 5 dhe me shume te ndyre kriminele greke .

cfare te ben ty ti urresh shqiptaret si race eshte puna jote dhe nuk te bezdis por te keshilloj te mos e helmosh shpirtin me urrejtje dhe ndasi racore pasi kjo te ben te humbasesh qetesine dhe bekime .

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Cdo vend edhe race ka qelbesirat e tij
cdo emer te kete kjo race per mua do jene mbeturina
urrej ata qe me ndotin emrin
nuk dua ta degjoj me emrin e kombit tim ne lajme edhe neper gazeta
Pse duhet te krahasohem me te tjeret ?Pse nuk duhet te jem me i mire nga te tjeret?
Kush nuk e ka menduar rrugen e kollajshme?
Kush tha qe ska grek,italian etj te poshter?
Cdo dite vetem lajme te tilla degjojme ketu edhe 20 vjet nuk mendon se si na shikojne ?Me poshte se pakistanezet?
Perse duhet te ndjehem  une fajtore?
Mire bejne e na shajne ne ju japim shkak per dite!
Po e mbyll me kaq  me mire!

----------


## maratonomak

> Nuk eshte ndjenje  keqardhje ajo qe ndjej eshte dicka me shume per keto nenat e tyre qe i sjellin ne bote edhe nuk mbajne pergjegjisi per femijet e tyre.


kriminaliteti vjen si rjedhoje e nje shteti te paafte e nje shpoqerie te paafte dhe edukimi shkollor te paafte dhe se fundi nje familje te paafte dhe kemi rezultate te tilla te turpshme si familje , shoqeri popull dhe si shtet .


gjithashtu vjen edhe prej varferise dhe mjerimit , ku spikat deshira qe te maresh me force ate qe nuk mund ta maresh me pune e me nder pasi keshtu mendojne pjesa elitare e nje kombi apo pushtetaret .


ne rastin tone mendoj se ne si popull jemi ende si ne nje izolim ekonomik i diktuar nga shtetet fqinje dhe pushteti shqiptar eshte i mbeshtetur fort dhe koruptuar per te qendruar ne pushtet per interes te njerit apo tjetrit shtet .


greqia ka zaptuar 60%  te bankave te shqiperise dhe krejt sektori i imprtit eshte nde duart e grekeve , indistria e naftes , kompanite telefonike dhe industria bujqesore nese egziston akoma ne shqiperi eshte ne duart e biznesmenve greke ,
ne jemi te varur totalisht prej greqise .

nese greqia falimenton ekonomikisht falimentojme edhe ne .

ne mund ta kthenim shqiperine ne nje zvicer te vogel por pushtetaret menduan se ishte me mire te kishe nje mik te dera e shtepise sesa nje mik shume larg dhe tani gjithcka varet prej greqise , pasi biznesmenet e tjere italiane e amerikane janer larguar pasi jane ngulitur ato greke dhe serbe.


e kemi fajin ne si popull ? jo e kane fajin pushtetaret dhe mund te themi qe ne jetojme ende ne nje diktature , dhe jemi ende kafaz , pofr dikush do thoshte qe;


bisha eshte me i sigurte ne kafaz .


fatkeqesisht per shkak te gjithe atyre qe thashe kemi si rezultat qe shoqeria jone te krijoje kriminele te tille te pacipe dhe na turperojne , por ,


te mos harrojme qe jam une e mijera te tjere qe i japim shqiperise nder dhe respekt duke punuar dhe jetuar me nder dhe respekt.

----------


## loneeagle

Pak rendesi ka kombesia ne ket raste. keta jane kriminel mire ia kane bere qe i kane rraf. Denim ne maksimum meritojne.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Maratonomak kemi edhe nje gje tjeter si race e kam ven re ne forum bej pyetje 
edhe te gjithe flasin ane e mban edhe asnjeher nuk pergjigjen ne pyetjet?
Clidhje kane pyetjet time me varferine?
Kurre  une erdhe ketu keta femije nuk kishin lindur ,une kalova varferi edhe prap ula koken edhe punova
Familja e ka fajin e para pas te tjeret

----------


## loneeagle

> Maratonomak kemi edhe nje gje tjeter si race e kam ven re ne forum bej pyetje 
> edhe te gjithe flasin ane e mban edhe asnjeher nuk pergjigjen ne pyetjet?
> Clidhje kane pyetjet time me varferine?
> Kurre  une erdhe ketu keta femije nuk kishin lindur ,une kalova varferi edhe prap ula koken edhe punova
> Familja e ka fajin e para pas te tjeret


Bravo! Ata qe jane te varfer shofin punen e vet nuk kthehen ne kriminel. Kriminel kthehet ai qe perkrahet nga familje ne nje rruge te tille. I ndershmi & i varferi i mban shpresat tek puna & shkolla jo tek krimi.

----------


## maratonomak

> Maratonomak kemi edhe nje gje tjeter si race e kam ven re ne forum bej pyetje 
> edhe te gjithe flasin ane e mban edhe asnjeher nuk pergjigjen ne pyetjet?
> Clidhje kane pyetjet time me varferine?
> Kurre  une erdhe ketu keta femije nuk kishin lindur ,une kalova varferi edhe prap ula koken edhe punova
> Familja e ka fajin e para pas te tjeret


nese ti mendon se si race shqiptari eshte kriminel , atere eshte problemi yt .

sigurisht qe familja e ka fajin , qe edukon dhe rit femije te tille por pergjejesia me e madhe bie mbi shtetin dhe politiken qe zbaton dhe ekonomia e paafte qe kane si program ne qeverisje.


por perseri nuk mund te dalim e te themi qe gjithe shqiptaret jane cuba , hajdute dhe te eger , qe jetonin ne male , shpellas dhe jetonin prej kusaresise dhe plackitjes .

une nuk ndihem keq kur deklaroj qe jam shqiptar alvanos edhe pse ketu e 20 vjet degjoj per shqiptaret famekeq si hajdute dhe kriminele .


eshte e vertete qe shqiptari 500 vjet nen sundimin turk u vu ne sherbim te turkut , dhe plackiste anembane ballkanit dhe njihej si popull i pakontrolluar dhe qe kishte kusarine dhe vjedhjen ne rend te paare  por kjo erdhi si rezultat i roberimit dhe sundimit nga turku , pasi nese do na jipej mundesia di kishim zhvilluar edhe nje komb nje shtet nje qyteterim dhe nje kuluture bashkekohore , por kjo sndodhi jo se nuk ishim te zote por se luftuam dhe humbem .


shqiptari u ka mbijetuar prej shekujve asimilimit dhe fames se keqe qe u eshte ngjitur , por se ka qene nje mbi jetese , ka qene edhe e veshtire dhe rezultatet i shohim ende edhe sot prej mbijeteses prej shekujve.


me pak fjale , ti bie dakord me greket , maqedonasit sllave dhe serbet madje edhe disa europiane qe dikur si iliret jetonin prej piraterise dhe plackitjes dhe se zbriten nga malet , ashtu jane edhe sot , hajduta te eger te pacipe dhe keqinj .


une nuk mendoj aspak keshtu .

ne jemi popull fisnik qe mikpritjen e shihim si shenjteri dhe bujarine si zakon kombetar .

----------


## Hard

> Greqi, kapen 5 shqiptarë, të bandës së grabitësve me kallash



....edhe nje stumulim i vogel per te qen Krenar... :garip:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Maratonomak di greqisht? Se shqip nuk meremi vesh ne te dy jo

----------


## maratonomak

> Maratonomak di greqisht? Se shqip nuk meremi vesh ne te dy jo


me vjen keq qe nuk po meremi vesh .
ndoshta ketu vertetohet me qarte fakti i shpikur qe shqiptaret jo vetem qe jane te eger hajdute dhe te ashper jane edhe kokeforte dhe kokebosh .

mbase une nuk kam aftesite e duhura per te te kuptuar por , te pakten kuptoj qe ti i urren shqiptaret si nje raciste e thekur , dhe qe ndihesh e fyer kur prezantohesh si shqiptare .


ky eshte qellimi i gjithe meseles qe ndermore qe ne fillim te hapjes se temes kaq te rendesishme mbi shqiptaret si race  dhe familjet e tyre te paafta per te ritur femije te devotshem per nje shoqeri te rregullt pa kriminalitet .

duke hapur tema dhe lajme te tilla ne nje fare menyre ti thua ;

a nuk po e shihni more ju placin syte , a nuk shihni se cfare jane shqiptaret ? dhe ju me thoni qe une te jem shqiptare , jo ne asnje menyre nuk jam shqiptare , jam nje greke ndoshta edhe itraliane po kurre nje shqiptare , race e qelbur.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ti thuaj cte duash une fjalet qe po reshton nuk i kam thene
shqipetare te tille si dua
nese ti i do mbaji afer!

----------


## maratonomak

> Ti thuaj cte duash une fjalet qe po reshton nuk i kam thene
> shqipetare te tille si dua
> nese ti i do mbaji afer!


qe i ke thene i ke thene , mos e moho , edhe nese nuk e ke thene e ke lene per tu kuptuar .


shqiptare te tille as une nuk i dua , ua dorezoj organeve te rendit dhe ligji meret me ata .

une nuk do imbaja afer por do i ndeshkoja duke i kallezuar ne rajonin policor .


por , nese shqiptare te tille as une e as ti nuk i duam , te pakten shqiptaret e ndershem dhe te rregullt a i pranon , a bashkohesh me ata si nje komunitet , si nje komb si nje popull si vellezer ?



mos u ngut dhe mos u merzit , ne thjesht po diskutojme , edhe pse une mund te kem ngutur ne pershtypje dhe rezultate te nxituara mbi qendrimin qe ke ti rreth ceshtjes ne fjale.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Maratonomak po ti te gjitha postimet qe ke bere ke nxiere rexultatet tende mo djale une cte bej ?
Te ri edhe te te ndryshoj ty mendimet?
Nese ti shkrimet time i ndryshon edhe  i mer me tjeter kuptim une skam cte bej skam nerva te te sqaroj qe nuk jam elefand...
Jo nuk bashkohem me ata si komb ata nuk jan pjese e popullit shqiptar per mua ju kam hequr vizen

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Me vjen keq per cunat qe i ka ndodhur kjo gje se burgu ne Greqi esht i rande .
I Kan pas leket hallall qe kan grabit  :buzeqeshje:   Ishalla dalin sa ma shpejt

----------


## Boy

> Cdo vend edhe race ka qelbesirat e tij
> cdo emer te kete kjo race per mua do jene mbeturina
> urrej ata qe me ndotin emrin
> nuk dua ta degjoj me emrin e kombit tim ne lajme edhe neper gazeta
> Pse duhet te krahasohem me te tjeret ?Pse nuk duhet te jem me i mire nga te tjeret?
> Kush nuk e ka menduar rrugen e kollajshme?
> Kush tha qe ska grek,italian etj te poshter?
> Cdo dite vetem lajme te tilla degjojme ketu edhe 20 vjet nuk mendon se si na shikojne ?Me poshte se pakistanezet?
> Perse duhet te ndjehem  une fajtore?
> ...


Ta them une pse-ne:
Cdo shtet ka nje perqindje kriminaliteti ose veprash penale gjate vitit. Greqia ka nje perqindje kriminaliteti gjithmone e ne rritje, sidomos ne kete periudhe krize. Shqiptaret ne Greqi perbejne pak a shume 6-7 %(disa thone 10) te popullsise. Eshte matematikisht e pamundur qe ne ate perqindje aq te larte kriminaliteti te shoqerise Greke te mos bejne pjese edhe shqiptaret, duke qene se perbejne 7% te popullsise. 
Fajin pastaj e bejne mediat qe i diferencojne krimet ne baze kombesie, duke ushqyer keshtu rracizmin. Krimi eshte krim, nuk ka kombesi. Mund ta beje nje grek, nje shqiptar, nje amerikan, nje kanadez...kushdo qe ka preferuar te ndermare nje jete prej krimineli.

----------

